

Steve Jobs unveils the first Apple Macintosh in 1984 - newobj
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/steve-jobs/8721722/Steve-Jobs-unveils-the-first-Apple-Macintosh-in-1984.html

======
newobj
The look of pride on Jobs' face when he first unveiled the Macintosh will be
forever burned into my mind as a testament to the satisfaction that comes from
the act of creation. RIP to a visionary and auteur.

